# Vegetarian Food



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

My brother and his wife are visiting us for 3 weeks in September and both are vegetarian, can anyone recommend any good restaurants in Velez-Malaga or Torre del Mar area that would be well worth them visiting? Thank you.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

MalagaMike said:


> My brother and his wife are visiting us for 3 weeks in September and both are vegetarian, can anyone recommend any good restaurants in Velez-Malaga or Torre del Mar area that would be well worth them visiting? Thank you.


Hola, 

I don't live in your area so can't help specifically but, both my children are vegetarians and in my area they will ask for salad and have found the Spanish don't consider tuna as "non-vegetarian" !!! Likewise bacon in revuelta is considered good for vegetarians. 

Just be a little suspicious of what they are going to put into foods that in England are easily vegetarian 

Davexf


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks Dave, yes agree they do seem to think that Tuna is an essential ingredient for Vegetarians


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

That's because tuna is not _carne_ and is not prohibited under religious abstinence laws. Neither is _jamón._ Vegetarianism is a fairly recent phenomenon in Spain, and few restaurants will make concessions for 3% of the population. But in areas with lots of foreign visitors they are catching on and there are plenty of specialist establishments popping up. Lynn R's husband is a vegetarian and they live in Velez-Malaga, so I'm sure she'll have some tips.


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you but not being in any way a vegetarian myself I have never really given much thought to any religious connotations regarding the subject. In fact the few vegetarians I know are not what you would call religious in any way.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MalagaMike said:


> Thank you but not being in any way a vegetarian myself I have never really given much thought to any religious connotations regarding the subject. In fact the few vegetarians I know are not what you would call religious in any way.


No, but in Spain in the past, the Catholic tradition prohibited the eating of meat on Fridays and Lent. So if someone comes along and says "I don't eat meat" they think they are referring the foods that were banned on those days - chicken, beef, pork etc. And I know jamón comes from pigs, but they seem to have made an exception for some reason!

Anyway, hopefully your guests will be a bit flexible and understand that it's not always possible to prepare separate dishes e.g. rice without meat stock etc. even if there is no actual meat in it. Do they eat fish?


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes thanks for the explanation, sadly they don't eat meat or fish but am sure they'll survive and they'll probably be able to sniff out any likely veggie friendly places.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

There are plenty of traditional tapas which contain neither meat nor fish, so it shouldn't be too much of a problem


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You can easily get tins of baked beans at Lidl


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> And I know jamón comes from pigs, but they seem to have made an exception for some reason!


Hola 

I've always thought jamon was acceptable as it is not "cooked" - you just slice it from a whole leg that was put in smoke !!! 

Davexf


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

bob_bob said:


> You can easily get tins of baked beans at Lidl


Yes most amusing, however, my query was for Vegetarian *Restaurant* recommendations.....I think the majority know where to buy baked beans and the like!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If your guests are here for 3 weeks and you plan to eat out a lot, I think you'll struggle, unfortunately. I agree with what others have said about Spanish restaurants, which certainly applies to the ones in this area although some good options can be found in the major cities. Even if the menu description of a dish makes no mention of any meat or fish, always question the waiter and make sure there is no jamón, tuna, etc. in it either. My husband has been served a cheese sandwich which came with tuna on it, and a baked potato with aioli which had chopped jamón on it before now (both completely innocuous sounding when ordering). Most Spanish restaurants will offer something likes a goats cheese salad, tortilla española or patatas bravas, not very interesting but safe enough.

As to recommendations, in Torre del Mar you could try:-

Punto y Pasta, Avda Duque de Ahumada 
Bar Italia, Avda Duque de Ahumada
(both small, family run establishments with short menus, offering good, genuine Italian cooking)
Siam Lounge, Avda de Andalucia (Thai)
PadThaiWok, Paseo de Larios (one of a chain of noodle bars, fast food really but tasty and good value for money)

If you want to drive a little further, La Bodeguiita in Frigiliana (again small, family run) does really good patatas a lo pobre which come topped with a fried egg, or pisto (similar to ratatouille) again topped with a fried egg. Momo Burger in Nerja (alongside the Riu Monica hotel) is run by a lovely young Italian couple and does a few good veggie options.

I wish I could recommend places in Vélez-Málaga but sadly I can't. El Convento used to be good but we found that both the service and food had slipped badly. The last time we went it took 90 minutes for any food to arrive after we'd ordered.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

La joya restaurant in nerja caters for vegans and has gluten free options, there is also a tiny little restaurant I think run by a Dutch couple on the main street which goes to the church in Frigiliana,a veggie friend used to go there,regret I can't remember its name.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Just remembered it's restaurant Al Fuente Calle real Frigiliana .


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you both Lyn and Emlyn for informative replies


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Buddha House, a Nepalese and Indian restaurant in Torrox Costa, Penoncillo, has a great reputation and is also considered vegetarian friendly. On the coast road on the left heading towards Nerja. Best to book this time of the year as it is very popular.


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks Thrax, will most definitely give this a visit


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> You can easily get tins of baked beans at Lidl


No you can't. You used to be able to but, now, not many Lidls sell them. Heinz (at a price) is available in Mercadona.

The thread is poorly titled - the OP's question was not about vegetarian food but vegetarian eateries which makes a big difference.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> No you can't. You used to be able to but, now, not many Lidls sell them. Heinz (at a price) is available in Mercadona.
> 
> The thread is poorly titled - the OP's question was not about vegetarian food but vegetarian eateries which makes a big difference.


Mercadona also sell their own baked beans which we think are better than Heinz as they are not so sweet.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> Mercadona also sell their own baked beans which we think are better than Heinz as they are not so sweet.


We stock up on C&B's baked beans when in Iceland - we took a trip down that way this year 'cos SWMBO wanted to go to the US Consulate. Greatest disappointment was Crispy Cod was closed so no f&c but went and had lunch at an Italian place (gnocchi with cheese sauce was absolutely delish)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Baked beans from a can, whatever the brand, are an abomination which should not be served to anyone over ten years old.

:behindsofa:


----------



## MalagaMike (Aug 16, 2017)

baldilocks said:


> No you can't. You used to be able to but, now, not many Lidls sell them. Heinz (at a price) is available in Mercadona.
> 
> The thread is poorly titled - the OP's question was not about vegetarian food but vegetarian eateries which makes a big difference.


Apologies for the poorly Titled Thread. I can see the confusion it must have caused!!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Baked beans from a can, whatever the brand, are an abomination which should not be served to anyone over ten years old.
> 
> :behindsofa:




Whatt??? 

:fencing:

Beans are one of the nine essential ingredients of that great contribution to the culinary world... The Full English!!!










:boxing:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Whatt???
> 
> :fencing:
> 
> ...


I like them as part of beans bangers and mash or with toad in the hole. I find the full English is just a bit to fatty for me. Here we can get really low fat juicy bangers a.k.a. pollo y pavo longanizas.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Baked beans from a can, whatever the brand, are an abomination which should not be served to anyone over ten years old.
> 
> :behindsofa:


BB's are better than a lot of the vile food vegetarians prepare or eat IMHO...its just not natural to be vegetarian and don't ask for my views on vegans 

Baldy, 'low fat sausages'? Nope, you need some fat for flavour and moisture. If you must eat low fat sausage then fry them in lard for pork sausage and obviously beef dripping for beef sausage (that said, goose fat is a good all rounder for frying bangers of any kine)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> BB's are better than a lot of the vile food vegetarians prepare or eat IMHO...its just not natural to be vegetarian and don't ask for my views on vegans
> 
> *Baldy, 'low fat sausages'? Nope, you need some fat for flavour and moisture. If you must eat low fat sausage then fry them in lard for pork sausage and obviously beef dripping for beef sausage (that said, goose fat is a good all rounder for frying bangers of any kine) *


and you claim to have been a nurse!!!! In actual fact the chicken and turkey longanizas are very tasty, you can even get them without skins and with added herbs and (yuk) garlic


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> and you claim to have been a nurse!!!! In actual fact the chicken and turkey longanizas are very tasty, you can even get them without skins and with added herbs and (yuk) garlic


You don't go for the loadsa fat - no carbs diet then Baldi? 

Highly recommended by some...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> *You don't go for the loadsa fat - no carbs diet the*n Baldi?
> 
> *Highly recommended by some..*.


*Having had a bypass, two stents and two heart attacks - No. In addition I have high levels of aromatase, and enzyme that converts testosterone to oestrogen which is then metabolised by the liver to triglycerides, so I avoid (and have always done so) fats, especially saturated ones. *

*Recommended? by cardiologists on piece work!*


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> *BB's are better than a lot of the vile food vegetarians prepare or eat IMHO*...its just not natural to be vegetarian and don't ask for my views on vegans


Baked beans *are *a vegetarian food. (Not those with ham, of course.)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The tomato sauce used for canned baked beans contains a lot of sugar, around 10g for half a can. My OH, who has type 2 diabetes, can't touch them. You can get low sugar versions but I am assured they don't taste as good. 

It's easy to make your own using dried haricot beans and canned tomatoes, plus whatever seasoning and meaty extras you fancy. They have a nicer texture too. You can make a big batch and freeze individual portions.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

EverHopeful said:


> Baked beans *are *a vegetarian food. (Not those with ham, of course.)


Not when you mix them with meleted corned beef and cheese, perfect high energy food perfect for winter camping/climbing


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just don't end up like this, folks! Orthorexia nervosa ...


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> and you claim to have been a nurse!!!! In actual fact the chicken and turkey longanizas are very tasty, you can even get them without skins and with added herbs and (yuk) garlic


Graduate Nurse old boy and ward manager, please get it right.

I suggest you do some research on items such as lard, butter and dripping...they are no longer frowned upon from a health point of view...do your homework before spouting nonsense


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> The tomato sauce used for canned baked beans contains a lot of sugar, around 10g for half a can. My OH, who has type 2 diabetes, can't touch them. You can get low sugar versions but I am assured they don't taste as good.
> 
> It's easy to make your own using dried haricot beans and canned tomatoes, plus whatever seasoning and meaty extras you fancy. They have a nicer texture too. You can make a big batch and freeze individual portions.


LOL - of course you can make them, there are all sorts of recipes - much better than the canned variety which were developed I suspect just as a quick and easy solution for those who don't have time or can't be bothered. Canned baked beans were not the forerunner of beans in tomato sauce.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The perfect complement for your vegtarian baked beans?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I love chicken flavoured ham, my fave....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> I love chicken flavoured ham, my fave....


Well you know what the Spanish call chicken thighs - jamoncitos!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> *Having had a bypass, two stents and two heart attacks - No. In addition I have high levels of aromatase, and enzyme that converts testosterone to oestrogen which is then metabolised by the liver to triglycerides, so I avoid (and have always done so) fats, especially saturated ones. *
> 
> *Recommended? by cardiologists on piece work!*


London cardiologist Dr Aseem Malhotra:
http://http://www.bbc.com/news/health-24625808


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> London cardiologist Dr Aseem Malhotra:
> http://http://www.bbc.com/news/health-24625808


My computer will not open that since is has a bad link in it.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> My computer will not open that since is has a bad link in it.


Try now?
Saturated fat heart disease 'myth' - BBC News


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> Try now?
> Saturated fat heart disease 'myth' - BBC News


Thanks for that. It would seem that his is a lone voice in the wilderness on the claim that saturated fats are not bad for you. Most other authorities claim otherwise. Personally I have always avoided fats even as a child, because I didn't like them. In recent years, I have found other factors that are responsible for my furred up arteries but the problem is getting the medical professionals to consider anything that is not mainstream.

I had a similar problem with the preservative put into eye drops that actually causes damage to eyes Eventually after badgering the manufacturers of the eye drops, thankfully, there are now eye drops that are preservative-free. Because of the damage caused to my corneas I am now partially sighted and the ophthalmologist at the hospital said there was nothing that could be done - I have by my own method restored my ability to see.

I was given a brain so I use it!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Eggs were another thing we were told not to eat and this is now proven as nonsense.

Think of all the years people lost using 'healthy' margarine, not eating eggs, not cooking chips in lard or dripping et al...poor sods 

Grannies were it turns out right, a bit of what you fancy does you good.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Eat what you like, in moderation. Cutting out or eating too much of specific food groups is more likely to be harmful than a proper balanced diet. That has always been government advice.

Be aware of the actual risks. If a food is said to double the risk of a disease, it could be that you have a 2% chance of getting it rather than a 1% chance. But the media headlines never point that out.

But the most important thing is to _enjoy your food_. It shouldn't be a source of guilt or stress.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Eggs were another thing we were told not to eat and this is now proven as nonsense.
> 
> Think of all the years people lost using 'healthy' margarine, not eating eggs, not cooking chips in lard or dripping et al...poor sods
> 
> Grannies were it turns out right, a bit of what you fancy does you good.


We were never told not to eat eggs, just restrict the amount of cholesterol we consumed. That was after scientists had discovered evidence of a link between cholesterol and cardiovascular disease. Further research has thrown doubt on this link, but at the time, it was good advice.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I have lost nearly 3 stone since February, reduced my blood pressure medication and cholesterol levels. I eat low carb, medium fat high protein. I no longer eat bread, pasta, I rarely ate processed food but I did eat diet yoghurt etc I now only eat normal Greek yougurts. 

Fresh ingredients are the key to a healthy diet. If you have to read how to cook it, then Don't . Don't eat diet mass produced foods they're full of rubbish but more importantly..... portion control, we eat far too much food, food is fuel.... can be yummy but in moderation


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> I have lost nearly 3 stone since February, reduced my blood pressure medication and cholesterol levels.


That is impressive! Congratulations!

If you don't mind me asking, what about fresh fruit? It's always my downfall when I try to lose weight, being full of sugar. Just can't resist those cherries and nectarines.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> That is impressive! Congratulations!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what about fresh fruit? It's always my downfall when I try to lose weight, being full of sugar. Just can't resist those cherries and nectarines.



Fresh fruit... strawberries.... we have a huge patch so they're my go to fruit, I was never a big fruit eater so not an issue, however I'm not a zealot re this diet, if I want or fancy something I've learnt to adjust the diet elsewhere it's amazing how something you used to really like suddenly becomes not that appealing in the scheme of things

I have to add, I've not only dieted but trained to run a 5K.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> That is impressive! Congratulations!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what about fresh fruit? It's always my downfall when I try to lose weight, being full of sugar. Just can't resist those cherries and nectarines.


Fruit is my downfall as well. Currently we have peaches, paraguayos, nectarine, grapes, kiwis, melons, watermelons, green figs , etc; soon it will be apples, pears, quinces, kaquis, almonds, chestnuts, walnuts - there seems to be no end to them. Thank goodness.


----------



## Micmike (Aug 29, 2017)

I found that many restaurants will make vegetable/vegetarian paella even if it's not on the menu. We aren't vegetarians, but we order this just because we like the vegetables.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Micmike said:


> I found that many restaurants will make vegetable/vegetarian paella even if it's not on the menu. We aren't vegetarians, but we order this just because we like the vegetables.


Yes, but they would use non-vegetarian stock to cook it.


----------



## BobfromFrance (Aug 21, 2017)

EverHopeful said:


> Yes, but they would use non-vegetarian stock to cook it.


There is such a thing as vegetable stock on the market here. Maybe you have not looked hard enough in the shop or they just do not have it in your little corner of France.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

BobfromFrance said:


> There is such a thing as vegetable stock on the market here. Maybe you have not looked hard enough in the shop or they just do not have it in your little corner of France.


Vegetable stock is on the market here in Spain - it does not mean that restaurants would use it to cook a vegetable dish, it just would not occur to them. Maybe they would if you specifically requested it - if they happened to have it in the kitchen.


----------



## BobfromFrance (Aug 21, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> , it just would not occur to them.


Please tell which restaurants you frequent as from what you say, the chefs are cr*p and have no clue how to cook.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

BobfromFrance said:


> Please tell which restaurants you frequent as from what you say, the chefs are cr*p and have no clue how to cook.


Whether they know how to cook or not is not the issue, as you might see if you weren't so determined to concentrate on being rude to everybody.

The issue is their awareness of and understanding of vegetarian food, and their willingness or otherwise to cater for vegetarians. Gordon Ramsay knows how to cook - but has said publicly that he delights in serving food which contains animal products to diners in his restaurants who have requested vegetarian dishes.

It strikes me that the two of you have a lot in common.


----------



## BobfromFrance (Aug 21, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> It strikes me that the two of you have a lot in common.


Yes, we do. Both of us have wonderful families, nice house(s), successful businesses, love to cook, do not mind to tell people to /SNIP/ and dislike the thought of being vegetarian; the plant eating dinosaurs died because of this and the meat eating ones evolved into the lovely birds you see flying outside of your window or in your guns site when hunting season opens shortly. 

Though after looking at his net worth, he is just a tiny bit ahead of me at the moment.

Have a nice day..


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

BobfromFrance said:


> There is such a thing as vegetable stock on the market here. Maybe you have not looked hard enough in the shop or they just do not have it in your little corner of France.


I know about vegetable stock! My point is that it's most likely NOT what most restaurants would use. 

FYI - This thread wasn't really supposed to be about home cooking.


----------

